# Anfänger BMX



## domip2 (6. August 2006)

Hallo

Eine Bekannte von mir will mit BMX anfangen,
Sie will Dirt und Street fahren(Ã¼berwiegend street)
Will 400-500 â¬ maximal ausgeben
Ist 1,84 groÃ
Das Bmx sollte grÃ¼n oder pink sein   (kann man ja notfalls selber Lacken)
Und es sollte NICHT wethepeople sein!

greetz domi

ps: ich weiss des thema war schonmal da, aber bitte helf mir bzw. ihr^^


----------



## Domas (6. August 2006)

kaufsu kuhles GT Bump ey! kuhl pink und so ey! ja altha, fjend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollepullebmx (6. August 2006)

h0r57 schrieb:
			
		

> kaufsu kuhles GT Bump ey! kuhl pink und so ey! ja altha, fjend!



wenn es wirklich eine "Sie" ist stimmt die Farbe auf jeden Fall


----------



## derFisch (7. August 2006)

domip2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Eine Bekannte von mir will mit BMX anfangen,
> Sie will Dirt und Street fahren(überwiegend street)
> ...


warum?


----------



## Nathol (7. August 2006)

Dann soll sie sich ein DK SixPack/Cleveland, Eastern Element/Sequence oder Stolen holen.


----------



## domip2 (8. August 2006)

weil SIE wethepeople net mag... hat verschiedene gründe *g*


----------



## RISE (8. August 2006)

Dann Eastern, am besten Ace of Spades /Jane, mindestens aber Element. Sind zwar alle nicht in der Farbe erhältlich, aber da heißt es dann selber lacken oder wie der richtige Gentleman ein schwarzes Rad fahren.


----------



## BenjaminB (8. August 2006)

ich glaub, den thread gabs schon 1,589 fantastilliarden mal...


----------

